# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Compra de Terreno en Cañete

## ricardo_mvicente

Compro Terrenos en Cañete. En las zonas de San Benito, La Quebrada, Compradores Bajos, San Luis, El Tupac, San Isidro.  
Cualquier Terreno en venta en esos lugares. Favor Comunicarse a este numero.  
Celular: 992995929. 
Atentamente 
Miguel.Temas similares: Alquilo terreno cañete Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete Terreno agricola en cañete VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Terreno Agricola en CAÑETE.

----------

